# September Oregon ADBA Show\Weight Pull



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Whole crew could be going!! Crixus, Spock, Xena, Nicki, and Serena ( her first ADBA show!) and Possibly Bunches, Scorch and *spot open* << Spoilers!

Saturday, September 14, 2013
Location: Pine Hollow Lakeside Resort & RV Park
34 N. Mariposa Dr.
Wamic, OR97063

The Beaver State APBTC (OR) will host 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Saturday and 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Sunday at the Pine Hollow Lakeside Resort & RV Park in Wamic, OR. If you'd like more show information call Joel 360-636-5472 or Bonnie 503-762-4488


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

im gunna try really hard to get to this too!


----------

